
What we learned from the transcripts of Tony Blair and Bill Clinton’s phonecalls - teh_klev
http://www.newstatesman.com/world/north-america/2016/01/what-we-learned-transcripts-tony-blair-and-bill-clinton-s-phonecalls
======
teh_klev
These excerpts are lifted from here:

[http://clinton.presidentiallibraries.us/files/original/5aa48...](http://clinton.presidentiallibraries.us/files/original/5aa4876f138a60330e869d23b372880d.pdf)

But I thought that the NS article did a reasonable job of cherry picking
Clinton's humorous exchanges with Blair.

